# Gary's KGC10 Skyline - Now With Rebello Racing Built 3.2L



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Supplied this one a while back (USA). Gary's a nutter to begin with having all sorts of classics. Most notably an S30 Z with a Tomei Genesis RB26 2.8L fitted.

Here's a short video he sent in today. The motor was already hot rodded when exported (L28 to 3.0), extensive head work etc. 

Link on engine builder => Welcome to Rebello Racing
Gary's KGC10 Skyline In Action - Now with Robello Racing 3.2 Built Motor - YouTube





Pics from when in Japan. Like the devil in black!


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Mods, I used the you tube tag - why is the video not showing?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a sweet looking vintage, love it 

3.2L engine  it must really go !


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Mmmmm I like that a lot!!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Loving that!


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

that is awesome! :smokin:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

beauty and beast! :thumbsup:


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Some new photos of Gary's Hako below. He did a number on the wheels


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Bloody Hell thats beautiful!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

that looks awesome.

Nice find that, Adam.:thumbsup:


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

nightcrawler said:


> beauty and beast! :thumbsup:




My words exactly.!!


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

Such a beautiful looking Hako!


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Check this out hahaha
1971 Skyline 2000GT - YouTube


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

wow that is amazing. Love the wheels and how it sits on them.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

How have I missed this?!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

truly gorgeous :bowdown1:
wish I could own one


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

I think I just did a sex wee. F**king love your car:bowdown1:


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

That is beautiful.... Would love that.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I want one of these sooooo bad :smokin:


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

hell expensive old car , nice


----------

